# I cavalieri dello zodiaco: tutta la serie completa. Video



## admin (14 Maggio 2013)

Tutta la serie completa de *I Cavalieri dello Zodiaco* da vedere (o magari rivedere) *gratis su youtube*

Questa è la prima parte del primo episodio:


----------



## Principe (15 Maggio 2013)

Grande Admin


----------



## tamba84 (15 Maggio 2013)

tra l'altro sono un botto di episodi

e a loro volta le serie son divise in saga, son piuù di 100 episodi tra sacra armatura e grande tempio


----------



## juventino (15 Maggio 2013)

E' un grande classico, ma devo ammettere che comincia a sentire un pò il peso degli anni.


----------



## tamba84 (15 Maggio 2013)

faranno un live action con attori veri,su youtube dovrebbe esserci qualcosa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Maggio 2013)

Sempre odiato.


----------



## DannySa (28 Ottobre 2014)

Riuppo io, serie fantastica ed emozionante!
Tra l'altro il doppiaggio italiano è stato definito pure migliore dell'originale!


----------

